# Simple things



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Was taking a leak yesterday in bathroom of picture people, looked down and I Saw this, wondered y tileman would do this, then realized drain was 1/2" below finished floor,but could barely tell due to this cut, first time I've seen this, pretty nice save!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Guess they weren't able to unscrew the strainer out of the drain 1/2"??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That drain should be below finished floor with slope to it.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

thats the proper way to do it if you are a good tile installer. around floor set urinals, it should look the same way. you cant properly pitch large tiles in a small area without relief cuts.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup, learn something new everyday


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Tilemen refer to it as the pie shape cut


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Was taking a leak yesterday in bathroom of picture people, looked down and I Saw this, wondered y tileman would do this, then realized drain was 1/2" below finished floor,but could barely tell due to this cut, first time I've seen this, pretty nice save!


Yep that tile installer knew his business:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> That drain should be below finished floor with slope to it.


Here lately the company I used to work for doin commercial/industrial plumbing jobs,it would call for setting the floor drains at finish floor and have tile but up to them,architects got worried a woman with high heels might trip over a fd I guess


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Finished floor should be level with drain, the pitch of floor is tile mans job, that's I always do it, depends on both plumber and tile man I guess


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Finished floor should be level with drain, the pitch of floor is tile mans job, that's I always do it, depends on both plumber and tile man I guess


The drain should really be set 1/2" to 1/4" below ff and concrete men should have the Crete sloping to the grate beginning at the corners of the room if you really want it done right,but concrete guys always take a 3ft 2x4 and dovetail around the drain


----------

